# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه العامة والمنوعة وغير المصنفه >  أجمل قصة قصيرة قرأتها..... شاركنا

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم و كل سنه والجميع بخير....

الكثير منا يقرأ قصص و لكن هناك قصص معينة يبقى لها وقع فينا

من خلال هذا الموضوع يمكننكم إخبارنا بأجمل قصة قصيرة قرأتموها و يا ريت تحاولوا تحطوها هون
عشان نستفيد و نقرأها..... و أتمنى الفائدة للجميع


أبدأ أنا......

   الصفقة____ زكريا تامر





بلغ الجنين من العمر تسعة أشهر، وحان وقت خروجه من بطن أمه إلى العالم كي يظفر باسم وحارة ومدينة ووطن وأهل وأصدقاء، ولكنه لم يصدر عنه ما ينم عن عزمه على مغادرة بطن أمه الذي يقيم به، فقالت له أمه متسائلة بغيظ وسخرية: "إلى متى ستبقى في بطني؟ هل تنتظر حتى تصبح رجلاً ذا شاربين؟ ينبغي لك أن تشفق علي فقد صرت ثقيل الوزن الى حد أني بت لا أستطيع المشي".

قال الجنين: "أنا لا أحب السير في الظلام، ولن أغادر بطنك إلا إذا عرفت أولاً أي نوع من الحياة ينتظرني في العالم الذي سأصبح واحداً من أفراده".

فكرت الأم قليلاً، ثم قالت لجنينها: "أتريد كذباً يخدعك ويسعدك أم تريد صدقاً يقول لك الحقيقية ويشقيك؟ "

قال الجنين فوراً: "أريد الصدق وحده ولا سيما أن الصدق ينجي والكذب يردي".

قالت الأم: " إذن أنصت لما سأقوله".

قال الجنين: "قولي ما تشائين، فكلي آذان صاغية".

قالت الأم: " العالم الذي ستحيا فيه معتوه فظ قاس لا يرحم ولا يشفق".

قال الجنين: "ما من قوي إلا وفوقه من هو أقوى منه، وما من قاتل نجا من قاتل آخر أهرق دمه".

قالت الأم: "ستزرع الورد ولكنك لن تقطف سوى الشوك وحده".

قال الجنين:"لن أزرع إلا الشوك كي أقطف الورد".

قالت الأم: " من السهل أن تحزن والمن الصعب أن تفرح".

قال الجنين: " لن أحزن ولن أفرح".

قالت الأم: "ستحلم وتتمنى وتحب، فلا تحصد إلا الخيبات وموت الأحلام والآمال".

قال الجنين: "سأعرف متى أتكلم ومتى اصمت، وسيندم غيري".

قالت الأم: " الشجرة ذات الثمار الطيبة محكوم عليها بالهلاك بسبب طيب ثمرها".

قال الجنين: " لن أكون شجرة بل سأكون فأساً".

قالت الأم : " الأنهار تظل عذبة الماء حتى تصب في البحار المالحة، والأنهار أقلية والبحار أغلبية".

قال الجنين: "بحر كبير مالح خير من نهر صغير عذب المياه".

قالت الأم: " العلم في الصغر كالنقش في الحجر".

قال الجنين: " لا فائدة في العلم، لا في الصغر ولا في الكبر".

قالت الأم: " واجب العاقل إصلاح عيوب نفسه قبل انتقاد عيوب الآخرين".

قال الجنين:" عيوبي محاسن يليق بها الثناء، وفضائل الآخرين عيوب شائنة".

قالت الأم: " قد تضطر في أحيان كثيرة إلى أن تغضب، والغضب من شيم الحمقى".

قال الجنين:" أن أغضب ويقال عليّ إني أحمق أفضل من أصبح طعاماً لكل الأفواه".

قالت الأم: " من افتقر قلبه لم ينفعه غناه".

قالت الجنين:" هذا كلام لا يؤبه له، وأزدري قائله الذي لا بد من أنه كان فقيراً يوشك أن يموت جوعاً، ويده قصيرة وعينه بصيرة".

قالت الأم:" ستلتقي أناساً يدفنون الحسنة ويظهرون السيئة".

قال الجنين:" الكلب إذا أكل وشبع كثر نباحه".

قالت الأم: "وقد تفقد أصدقاءك صديقاً بعد صديق، ولا غم يشابه غم فقد الأصدقاء".

قال الجنين: " الأصدقاء هم أصدقاء في أيام الرخاء وأعداء في أيام البلاء".

قالت الأم:"اللئام كثيرون، واللئيم كالحية لا يوجد عندها إلا السم".

قال الجنين:" لن أكون كالطبيب الذي يشرب السم اتكالاً على ما لديه من أدوية".

قالت الأم: " تنبه الى أن الغالب بالشر مغلوب".

قال الجنين:" الماء مهما سخن يطفئ النار إذا صب عليها".

قالت الأم: "لا نفع في لؤلؤ لا يخرج من بحره".

قال الجنين:"من طمع في امتلاك اللؤلؤ، فليدفع الثمن للبحر".

قالت الأم:"سعادة المرء أن يكون رزقه في بلده".

قال الجنين:"سعادة المرء أن يكون رزقه من غير تعب".

فصاحت الأم بنزق:"إذا كانت لك هذه الآراء، فما مبرر بقائك في بطني؟"

قال الجنين:"أنا أنتظر أن تطلقي أبي الفقير وتتزوجي من آخر ذي ثراء وجاه ونفوذ".

فركضت الأم إلى أقرب مستشفى مشمئزة مستغيثة. 

المصدر: موقع القصة السورية
http://www.syrianstory.com/z-tamer.htm

----------


## M7MD

WALLAH WALLAH BTJANEN

----------


## ajluni top

> WALLAH WALLAH BTJANEN


[align=left]Really,

have u read nice one?[/align]

----------


## M7MD

> [align=left]Really,
> 
> have u read nice one?[/align]


SURE

----------


## Angle whisper

كتير حلوه, و على فكره في كتير ناس هادي الأيام صار تفميرها متلو

----------


## ajluni top

> كتير حلوه, و على فكره في كتير ناس هادي الأيام صار تفميرها متلو


اشكرك عالمرور :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوة كثير
يسلموا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]أكثر من رائعه...[/align]

----------


## الاء

شكراااا

----------


## ajluni top

مشكورين جميعا

لكن وين المشاركة ما في قصص قرأتوها؟

اللي عنده قصه حلوة يا ريت يضيفها

----------


## سويتر

كتير حلو يسلموووو

----------

